# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Reparar embarcacion ,pegar parche y pegamento para embarcaciones

## victorgomez

Os dejo un manual muy interesante para pegar o reparar una zodiac o barca hinchabe

GUIA APLICACIÓN 

Paso 1º-
Se limpiarán con ACETONA o DISOLVENTE DIFUMINADOR las superficies a
pegar, retirando cualquier resto de pegamento antiguo ,en caso de no eliminar los restos
antiguos mediante la limpieza con ACETONA se procederá a un lijado superficial de
las mismas zonas con lija fina y siendo consecuentes del desgaste del tejido, en caso de
ser superficie de fibra siempre serán lijadas para una correcta adherencia.Es importante dejar secar los restos de la acetona de las dos superficies a encolar esta seca por evaporación en cinco minutos.
Paso 2º-
Se utilizará el adhesivo NAUTICOL PVC + del 3 a 5% de endurecedor , mezclando la cola lentamente,procurando evitar el agitado brusco.No se recomienda el uso de la cola transcurridas las 2 hrs de su mezcla.Aplicar dos manos de adhesivo a las superficies a unir mediante brocha ,dando intervalos de 15 minutos entre la primera y la segundamano.
Paso 3º-
Se guardará un tiempo de espera entre 10 y 15 minutos para conseguir el secado del adhesivo y
no ocluir en la unión, a posterior activaremos el adhesivo aplicando aire caliente (con
un secador de pelo ) y con una decidida calefacción de los adhesivos entre (35-60ªC)
sobre las zonas encoladas.Justo antes de realizar el pegado, procederemos a unir ambas
partes colocando las piezas por un extremo, evitando que queden zonas de aires o
burbujas en el interior y presionaremos las zonas a pegar con una espátula de madera o
de goma para eliminar las burbujas y fallos.

Paso 4º-
Los pegados definitivos desarrollarán su fuerza de pegado transcurridas 48 horas.Se
recomienda ensayar previamente la uniones realizadas.

Estas recomendaciones van destinadas a la realización de reparaciones que no afecten a la seguridad de las embarcaciones, en cuyo se deberá recurrir al trabajo de profesionales especializados.

----------

